# Water birth hospital bag list?



## Amygdala

Hi all!

I'm starting to think about what should go in my hospital bag. I'm hoping for another unmedicated water birth. I'm wondering if there's anything water birth specific that I could be packing to make my labour a little easier and more pleasant. 
So far, I've thought of:

a bath cushion to kneel on (Has anyone taken one? Was the hospital ok with it?)
some sort of jug for DH to pour water over my back
a fish net :blush:

I've got all the general basics I think, as well as a few "active birth" things like water, aroma therapy spray, hypnobirthing tracks on iPod, scan pictures to focus on... But can anyone recommend anything else that specifically helped them when in the pool?


----------



## ickle pand

I would imagine the hospital will have a fish net. You won't be the first woman to poo in the birthing pool, if it happens. I don't have any advice but its probably worth checking with the hospital what they have to save you buying things (and dragging to the hospital) that are already there.


----------



## sue_88

Actually a lot of hospitals do require your own fishing net. That way it can be disposed of after birth. It is more hygienic and safer in a hospital environment to have the patient bring their own.

OP-I think just a normal bag and the extras you've mentioned sound good. If I were using the MLU pool they also provide a couple of those woggle things.

Ive got an inflatable pillow and a swimming float to rest my head on but I am planning to be mainly hanging over the edge of my pool, and my pool has a blow up base so that's my 'cushion'.


----------



## Amygdala

My hospital doesn't have fish nets. Last time, while in transition, I had to overhear the midwife instruct her student to poke some holes in a sick bowl to "clean up". Most mortifying minute of my life! I know it's normal and everything but still, not what you want to think about while trying to give birth!

Sue, what on earth is a "woggle thing"?? The hospital pools are just oversized tubs, so I'm thinking a cushion would be good. Although a towel should work as well? I remember not being able to rest my head anywhere last time but wasn't switched on enough to ask for a towel. :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Going to make sure I ask about the fish net now. Although maybe a cheap sieve would be easier to get. 

I think the woggle thing is those long thin foam flotation things that kids use in the pool. I've heard them called noodles.


----------



## Amygdala

Ah, thanks for clearing that up! :thumbup:

I bought a fishnet off eBay, £1.89 delivered I think.


----------



## sue_88

Yeah ickle is right.......
Woggles!!

https://www.leisurepursuits.eu/contents/media/a2417.jpg


----------



## Amygdala

So excuse my stupid questions but what do you do with a woggle then? Has anyone used one? Somehow seems like those would just get in the way but I'm always eager to learn new tricks. :D


----------



## Sbmack

So glad I read this thread. I didn't know about fishnets...makes sense though. I'm hoping they tell me anything extra to pack at the mandatory water bitrth class I have to take at the hospital.


----------



## Rysgirl

I'm a FTM. I am planning a water birth also but this subject concerns me too. 
I have heard that one sign of the onset of labour is to have diarrhoea. I am so worried that this happens in the birthing pool! No fish net will work then. 
It is actually putting me off the idea of having a water birth &#128546; x


----------



## ickle pand

Found out the other night that my local maternity unit has a contract with a local hardware shop to buy disposable sieves, so they're hygenic and you don't have to remember to provide one. I think a few younger staff members at the shop have regretted asking the midwives why they were ordering 75 of them at a time and what they were for lol!


----------



## Amygdala

Sbmack said:


> So glad I read this thread. I didn't know about fishnets...makes sense though. I'm hoping they tell me anything extra to pack at the mandatory water bitrth class I have to take at the hospital.

A class specifically for water birthing? Wow! With us last time, I think the subject got 3 minutes worth of a mention in our normal hospital antenatal classes. Would you mind reporting back what they covered?



Rysgirl said:


> I'm a FTM. I am planning a water birth also but this subject concerns me too.
> I have heard that one sign of the onset of labour is to have diarrhoea. I am so worried that this happens in the birthing pool! No fish net will work then.
> It is actually putting me off the idea of having a water birth &#128546; x

I was worried about that as well first time but the diarrhoea, IF it happens, usually happens before established labour. You then dilate at around 0.5cm per hour for a first baby and won't go into the pool before 5cm in most places. So in other words, it'll be 8-10 hours later at least, so plenty of time for your system to "clear out" beforehand. I've never heard of diarrhoea being a problem in active labour, in the pool or on land. So no need to worry about that I don't think. :thumbup:



ickle pand said:


> Found out the other night that my local maternity unit has a contract with a local hardware shop to buy disposable sieves, so they're hygenic and you don't have to remember to provide one. I think a few younger staff members at the shop have regretted asking the midwives why they were ordering 75 of them at a time and what they were for lol!

:haha:


----------



## Sbmack

Amygdala said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> So glad I read this thread. I didn't know about fishnets...makes sense though. I'm hoping they tell me anything extra to pack at the mandatory water birth class I have to take at the hospital.
> 
> A class specifically for water birthing? Wow! With us last time, I think the subject got 3 minutes worth of a mention in our normal hospital antenatal classes. Would you mind reporting back what they covered?Click to expand...

Will do. The class is on the 20th of this month.


----------



## Amygdala

Sbmack said:


> Amygdala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> So glad I read this thread. I didn't know about fishnets...makes sense though. I'm hoping they tell me anything extra to pack at the mandatory water birth class I have to take at the hospital.
> 
> A class specifically for water birthing? Wow! With us last time, I think the subject got 3 minutes worth of a mention in our normal hospital antenatal classes. Would you mind reporting back what they covered?Click to expand...
> 
> Will do. The class is on the 20th of this month.Click to expand...

Hi Sbmack! How did your water birth class go? Was it useful at all?


----------



## justkitty

I am intrigued to know as well


----------



## Sbmack

I got a phone call on Monday saying the class was canceled and rescheduled for the following Tuesday. Luckily my doula, my husband and I are all available. It does mess up my DH's schedule as he usually is away for work on Tuesday nights. Oh well. I'll let you know next week how it goes.


----------



## Amygdala

Aw, how annoying! With my first, they did 2 of 4 antenatal classes, then said they needed to reschedule the other two (breastfeeding and baby care) and would contact us. Never heard back and when I asked 4 weeks later they said they'd been cancelled. Pretty bad IMO as by that time, alternative classes from the NCT were all booked up. 
Anyway, bit of a tangent there... Hope you enjoy your class next week!


----------



## oedipamass

What kind of top (if any) are you ladies wearing for the water birth?


----------



## Sbmack

I haven't really decided on that yet. I was thinking maybe just a sports bra or a comfortable bikini top...or even a small tank top.


----------



## Jencocoa

Great thread! I am hoping for a water birth. Tried with first two kids but was not able because their heart rates dropped so much, cord around neck. At least that's what they told me. :shrug:


----------



## Sbmack

The class was last night. It wasn't really a class though...more of a tour of the Labor and Delivery ward and the water birth suite. I'm pretty happy with my decision and really hope I don't have any complications because I really want to deliver in that tub. The room is like a fancy hotel. 

The nurse just went over the risks (not really any more than a regular birth) and the benefits (many) of a water birth. One concern is that the US hasnt been doing them as long. That doesn't bother me though. 

Besides worrying that I won't get to have a water birth because of complications (reduced heart rate, merconium present when water breaks) I'm nervous that someone else will be using the tub. The nurse said that's never happened before, but being as there's only one there is a chance. They only do around 20 water births a year. 

Also, as the topic of fishnets came up in this thread...my hospital provides them for you.


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks for the update! I hope you get your water birth!


----------



## giddypenguin

Only 20 a year? Wow! My hospital 75 percent are water births! Shows the difference between countries!


----------



## Sbmack

giddypenguin said:


> Only 20 a year? Wow! My hospital 75 percent are water births! Shows the difference between countries!

75% is a lot. What a difference. They said there are a lot of factors that prevent people from water births here. I wonder if they are overly cautious. For example, if there's merconium when the water breaks.


----------



## ickle pand

It's 70% at my local midwife led unit too. Meconium is a no no for a water birth here though because the baby needs extra monitoring to make sure it hasn't swallowed or inhaled any of it. In fact they'd transfer you to a hospital here for meconium.

The midwife told us last night that they even have underwater dopplers so that you don't have to come out for checks.


----------



## Evansangel

Rysgirl said:


> I'm a FTM. I am planning a water birth also but this subject concerns me too.
> I have heard that one sign of the onset of labour is to have diarrhoea. I am so worried that this happens in the birthing pool! No fish net will work then.
> It is actually putting me off the idea of having a water birth &#128546; x

Don't be put off, I had loose poo in the birth pool but I was so out of it on gas and air I didn't even realise or care.
I only realised when I announced I wanted to put my head in the water and tipped it back only to suddenly hear the MW and my husband shout "NO!!" :dohh::haha:


----------



## Amygdala

Evansangel said:


> Rysgirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm a FTM. I am planning a water birth also but this subject concerns me too.
> I have heard that one sign of the onset of labour is to have diarrhoea. I am so worried that this happens in the birthing pool! No fish net will work then.
> It is actually putting me off the idea of having a water birth &#128546; x
> 
> Don't be put off, I had loose poo in the birth pool but I was so out of it on gas and air I didn't even realise or care.
> I only realised when I announced I wanted to put my head in the water and tipped it back only to suddenly hear the MW and my husband shout "NO!!" :dohh::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Brilliant!! I had my eyes closed for the last few hours of labour so I had quite a moment when I finally opened them. :blush: But as the saying goes: The solution to pollution is dilution. It's not actually that big a deal.


----------

